# catch tank fittings help



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi guy's,

just plumbed in my washer bottle/catch tank combo and came across a few issues and want it to look nice and tidy.

firstly the cam cover breather outlets are 22mm, but the catch tank is around 19mm. i went to merlin motorsport and they measured everything up, they gave me some braided hose that should fit over the catch tank and cam cover. Low and behold it didn't, so we struggled like mad to get the hose over the cover with no luck, the catch tank end was easy. 

My question is, is there some sort of connection or reducer i could buy to connect from the cam cover to my braided hoses. I will add a pic of what i've knocked up for the time being, but it's not to pretty:nervous:. I have used a small section of the original hose and connected it to the braided hose so it just looks like ive used some cheap chav happy over braid!

also is there anywhere that will sell a bung to place over the induction side cam cover breather that used to go to the indcuction hose? and lastly what size thread or bolt can i use to block off the pcv valve as i've just cut down the original hose on it and blocked it off for now...

i'll get pics up tonight after work which should make alot more sense. I'm just abit annoyed after spending £100 on plumbings and hose and it hasn'y quite worked out how i like compared to alot of other pics ive seen of catch tank plumbing with braided hose and anodised connectors.

any help is much appriciated as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

i will have this same issue on mine, i bought a D1 Spec oil catch can, 

the catch can is 15mm and i think the RB26 ones are 22mm :?


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

exactly, i've not got time to unravel my car from its garage tonight to take a pic tonight.

im sure this must of come up before and theres some way around it using braided hose like i have. Surely there connectors available?


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

i managed to get a few pics so people get the idea....









you can see in this pic where i've had to use a small section of the original hose to fit my braid, is there anyway of getting this directly fitted to the cam cover with either a reducer or direct fitting? i have seen other members who have had anodised fittings in place.










this is what i have currectly blocking off the pcv, i had a screw from rising sun performance but unfortunately it didn't fit the thread! anyone know what size it is and where to get a bolt instead of the gash hose and blank i have on there to tidy things up?









lastly here you can see the cam cover to induction hose that i've blocked off again using a metal plug i had lying about. Is there anywhere you can buy a piece of rubber bung that with fit directly to the cam cover again to tidy things up and less jubilee's and bloody metal blanks! i have seen a few other rb26's with these on in previous threads.

any help and directions where to buy the bits i need will be a god send, i know im being picky but there has to be easier and tidier ways of doing this then i have.... going by other pic's ive seen on here.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

oh and here's one to show it all fitted up, just needs the bits above sorted and i'll be happy!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

PCV - a brass plumbing blank fits in there nice  Do a search on here and I prob mentioned the size i used. I'll have a look for pics etc. 18 or 15mm rings a bell.

Catch Tank - maybe a daft suggestion... but you should have gone the other way. Bigger pipe to fit, then have a pipe that is too big for the can,


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

got it from B&Q incidently. Just measure the PCV and way you go.

There are folk selling blanking plugs to fit (on GTiR forum), but they cost something daft. Other option is to weld the orig valve.

I just went with the blank and a wee bit of PTFE to help seal it.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

i just went on merlin motorsports direction, they measured everything up for me. Bloody annoyed to be honest as it was around £100 just for the hose and fittings!


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

cheers Ad, where did you get the brass blank from?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

B&Q lol


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

clarky_gtt said:


> oh and here's one to show it all fitted up, just needs the bits above sorted and i'll be happy!


Love that catch tank/combo where did you get that from? If you dont mind me asking. 

Jim


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> B&Q lol


guess i'll be hunting round there this weekend then!

the catch tank is a abbey motorsport item that i picked up off another member 

is there anyone else that can point me in the right direction for proper fittings for the braid etc?


----------



## Day VG (Jun 23, 2004)

Demon tweeks do a massive range of braided hose fittings. Have a look here...

Fluid Transfer | Motorsport Parts and Accessories

Dave


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

cheers for that dave, just had a scan through. I have no idea exactly what i need, i have seen a few bits that could help, i just dont want to go ahead and order them and there useless to me.

can you remove the cam cover outlets at all? and replace them with anodised fixings?


----------



## crossy666 (Nov 13, 2007)

clarky_gtt said:


> cheers for that dave, just had a scan through. I have no idea exactly what i need, i have seen a few bits that could help, i just dont want to go ahead and order them and there useless to me.
> 
> can you remove the cam cover outlets at all? and replace them with anodised fixings?


as above if any one can help? more pics would be great


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

im after the fittings straight from the cam cover like so....










can anybody help on sizes, names and where to get them?


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

Clarky GTT,

Contact Earls Performance Products.

Earls Performance Products UK - Braided Hose and Fittings

and download the catalogue.

Its all in there!

Ross.


----------

